
Some preliminary Linux IPC latency data - luu
http://kamalmarhubi.com/blog/2015/06/10/some-early-linux-ipc-latency-data/
======
fsaintjacques
'The CPUs are hardware threads on a single core.' hyper-thread is not optimal
in CPU intensive application. In this particular case, it affects the variance
and mean of your latency.

I would recommend to disable it when benchmarking latency between
threads/processes.

